# How do you set up a working build environment on mac Lyon?



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Any help would be great
Thanks in advance...


----------



## jokkel (Apr 28, 2012)

developer.android.com/


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Instal Ubuntu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

LexiconDevil said:


> Instal Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I do believe that a build environment can be set up in Mac OS X. I have never tried myself, as i always use Ubuntu.

Thank you for your helpful post </sarcasm>


----------

